# POST-Daten sende



## filouweb (6. Feb 2009)

Hi, ich versuche mit Java POST-Daten an ein PHP Skript zu senden, welches diese dann als E_Mail an mich schickt!
Dafür verwende ich folgenden Code:


```
URL url = new URL("http://www.meine-website.de/skript.php");
				HttpURLConnection httpcon = (HttpURLConnection)url.openConnection();
				httpcon.setDoOutput(true);
				httpcon.setRequestMethod("POST");
				httpcon.connect();

				PrintStream prints = new PrintStream(httpcon.getOutputStream());
				
				prints.println(VariableMitCodiertemInhalt);
				
				prints.close();
				
				httpcon.disconnect();
```

Wenn  ich das PHP Skript mit meinem Browser aufrufe, bekomme ich eine leere E-Mail (ich habe ja keine Daten geschickt). Wenn ich jedoch das Java-Programm ausführe, kommt keine E-Mail => Das Skript wurde nicht/nicht korrekt aufgerufen und es wurden keine Daten gesendet.

Weiß vielleicht jemand, was an meinem Code falsch ist?


----------



## musiKk (6. Feb 2009)

Du musst auch die Antwort des Servers lesen. Also einen InputStream öffnen und schauen, was da kommt. Dadurch wird der POST-Request ausgelöst.


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2009)

super, danke!!!!!! :!:


----------



## bbnvacx (6. Feb 2009)

Abhaken nicht vergessen!


----------

